# 2003 Suburban 5.3l



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

I currently tow my 04 28BHS with my F250...But with gas prices as high as they are...I can hardly afford to fill the Suburban and my 250.

Do any of you tow a 28BHS with a 1/2 ton Suburban?

I have a prodigy brake controller and Reese Dual Cam Hitch set up.

Thanks.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

jrayburg,

I pulled my 26RS with my 1500 Burb with the 5.3L engine for a couple of months. On flat highways, it was great. Struggled somewhat up the hills in central Texas, but all in all, it towed adequately.

There are several 1/2 ton burb owners who will probably chime in. I just wanted more power so I opted to trade the 1/2 for a 3/4 ton last Fall. What a difference.

Hey, you can always cut down on groceries to save room for more gas!









Mark


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

How timely. I was thinking of doing the opposite. Trading my 2004 1500 Avalanche for a F250 with the V10


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Can you trade the burb for something smaller and keep towing with the 250? I think you will be disappointed with the difference in towing.

Mike


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I tow a 27RSDS with a 2000 Suburban 4x4 with 5.3 liter and 3.73 gears. It does a good job on the flats and ok in the hills. All in all I am happy with the towing ablity of the truck.

You didn't say what year the Suburban is but I would check the gear ratios, iff it is the 3.42's I think you will be asking a little much for the truck but you could give it a try, if it is the 3.73's I think you would be ok, if it is the 4.10's I would think you are ok to go. If you don't know what gear ratios you have check in the glove box, there is a white decal with a list of codes, look for a GT4, GT5 or GU6 and let me know what year you truck is and I can look up the codes and let you know what rear you have.

Gary

Sorry I just noticed the header on your post.....
Your 2003 Suburban would have 3.73 ratio (GT4) or 4.10 ratio (GT5).

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes I am. And after many Burb mods it does an "adequate" job. However, it's working hard and I don't expect it to last for a long time doing so. A 3/4 ton 8.1 Burb is in my future. In the meantime I'm prepared to rebuild a transmission as the cost of waiting to drop the big money on a new truck.


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

My Suburban is a 2003 with towing package and 3.73 rear end.

Momma's daily driver will not be the one to be sacrificed to the Gas Gods.

How much more is a 3/4 ton Burb than a 1/2 ton?

Maybe I should ditch both trucks get a new 3/4 ton Burban and an economical vehicle.

Thanks for the info. I will not be towing long distances. My Outback is in Rockport, TX on the coast and I'm in San Antonio. About ready to bring it home for the Fall trips to the State Parks.

I rarely would go more than a couple of hundred miles per trip.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

jrayburg,

I traded my 01 1/2 ton for an 03 3/4 ton for almost the same amount of money.

Look for a good deal. As a matter of fact, when I bought mine, there was one advertised in the Kerrville area for about the same price. Ended up getting mine in Denton. Just spend some time on the Internet finding them.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Michigan26RS (Feb 23, 2005)

On our trip out west (Colorado) this summer the 1/2 ton burb did better than I was expecting. Ups are slow, but really no problem. My concern is long term wear and tear more than performance. Yes, the 6.0 or 8.1 would be great, but when not towing the 1/2 ton gets 17 mpg on highway. With the bigger motors aren't you commiting yourself to 12 pmg at the best? Most driving is without trailer. That being said, having the 3/4 ton would be nice.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Michigan26RS said:


> Yes, the 6.0 or 8.1 would be great, but when not towing the 1/2 ton gets 17 mpg on highway. With the bigger motors aren't you commiting yourself to 12 pmg at the best? Most driving is without trailer. That being said, having the 3/4 ton would be nice.
> [snapback]49872[/snapback]​


Think Rudolph Diesel. Mine is still new, but getting 17 at 70, near 19 at 60.

Slug


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

I believe the 2006 GM's will have the DOD powerplant. This is a nice new economical way to get the TV you need but avoid the gas guzzeling. The DOD is "Displacement on Demand" which allows the engine to shut off extra cylinders in the engine when not needed, but activates them when power is needed.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

04 1/2 Ton Suburban
05 28 BHS

I wish I had more under the hood, but I stay relatively close to home in relativey flat Eastern NC. It does fine.

CA Jim and I may have to have a rebuild the tranny rally, but I need to pay down the current TV before I can think 3/4 ton.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

04' 2500 Suburban here. Pulling our 28RSS over the Oregon Mtn Range can prove to be a struggle w/ anything less. I see a lot of guys on the right side of the road (going around 15-20) trying to get over the mountains.

Depends on where you live. Flat areas, I'd think the 1500 would be fine. Have some mountains to climb...better get the 2500.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

This thread sounds so much like what we experienced. We bought a beautiful new 01 1500 Suburban and loved it. Then we picked up our 02 28BHS.







Loved that too!

We quickly realized that while the 1500 did tow, it was working pretty hard out here in the great NW. Also noticed that the suspension was just a tad mushy on the 1500 while towing, especially cornering.

Traded the 1500 for an 02 2500 8.1L 4.10 Suburban. Talk about night and day!
This set up has served us well on our many long hauls. Effortless towing to say the least!

Now, our diesel is out warming up in anticipation of our new home away from home, our 29 FBHS due in on the 26th!

That reminds me, better run out and cut 'er off.... that diesel price keeps heading North


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

On a positive note, the price on used trucks and large SUV's seems to be falling and I'll bet there is a deal out there for ya somewhere


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

I have an '04 1500 pulling a 26RS. Just got back tonight from Calif to Colorado and back. Like everyone said, slow on the hills (45-50 mph. Except the grade outside Salt Lake! 30 mph max! That was a killer. ) Seems to me anything under 6% grade was ok. 6% and above I'd slow down. One good thing about driving slow - I get to see the country side.

Also, my rpm's usually stayed aroud 2,500 - 2,800. I would hit 3,000 in a head wind. Seemed to pull better at the 2,500-2,800 rpm area. With a tail wind it ran easy at 2,000 rpms.

After paying $3.39 a gallon in Needles,







I'll stick with the 1500 and get the 18-20 mpg when not pulling the trailer.

-Steve


----------



## markcharice (Dec 16, 2005)

We are looking at the Outback 27RSDS. We plan to tow it with a 2004 Suburban 4x4 with the 5.3L 3.73 ratio. Can someone give us a ballpark idea of the gas mileage we'll get, and any other comments about this length of trailer with the burb?



camping479 said:


> Can you trade the burb for something smaller and keep towing with the 250? I think you will be disappointed with the difference in towing.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]49790[/snapback]​


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I didn't see if the suburban was 4 wheel drive, it helps on the load capacity. I tow and 06 29bhs TT with my 05 chevy 1500 crew cab, 5.3L and a 3.42 rear. The truck has a longer WB 143.5 compared to the suburban 130". My truck tows fine and pulls on the highway at 65 no problem. On a steep incline I have had the truck go into second to keep the speed. If I was going cross country all the time a 2500 would definitely be better, but my 2-4 hours trips it's great. Being kind on the pedal it will get 18mpg towing it does a steady 10. For the 10 times a year i'm towing I would rather the 1500 over the 2500.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I love my truck. Tows my TT just fine. I am able cruise at whatever speed I wish. Noramlly I find keeping the tach at 2200 rpm gives me the best milage. The auto levelling system is awesome. I drove from the tip of Cape Cod all the way home in one shot (15hrs of driving and the truck did not even break a sweat.)

That is fully loaded, 5 people, a dog, 5 bikes and all our gear.

Thor


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Update from Humpty.........

I hope santa brings me a Duramax or a PSD.

If he does, guess I'll have to get a 5'ER!


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Anyone that has a 3:42 gear ratio should install a tran. temp gauge.
If going up hills you would be surprised how hot the tran. gets.
My Tahoe 5.7 with 3:42 got hot going up lesser grades. Temp was not in the red but close to it. 
2blackdogs


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Markcharice,

Welcome to the site. I am pulling a 27RSDS with a 2000 Suburban with a 5.3l and 3.73 gears, mine is a 4x4. It does fine on the flatlands but will struggle in the hills. Pulling the trailer I have gotten as low as 8 mpg in the "mountains" of PA and as high as 11 mpg pulling down I95 to Florida. In the hills there is not really alot you can do about the gas mileage. But I have found that running down the interstate in the flatlands if you keep your speed in the 55-60 mph range the truck gets around 10-11 mpg, if you try and run in the 65-75 mph range you will drop in to the 8-9 mpg really fast.

I would suggest installing a transmission temp gauge. I am going to add another trans oil cooler this winter, the transmission never got really hot but I would like to keep it a little cooler when pulling in the hills. Let me know if you have any other questions.

Gary


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

markcharice said:


> We are looking at the Outback 27RSDS. We plan to tow it with a 2004 Suburban 4x4 with the 5.3L 3.73 ratio. Can someone give us a ballpark idea of the gas mileage we'll get, and any other comments about this length of trailer with the burb?


The only thing I really see is people trading in their suburbans because it does not handle those bigger trailers as well.

My suggestion is to either go with a smaller trailer or upgrade your tow vehicle. If you don't have the money for what you want then wait. I know some friends who just had their camper repossed when their tow vehicle crapped out on them. Causing them to only have 1 vehicle and started having issues getting one of them to work. Who eventually lost their job. Yeh this sounds a bit extreme but this is what happens when people don't plan accordingly and try to get by with what they have.

They where pulling a 29' with a half ton truck too. I know we wanted the bigger trailer but I already bought a $27k boat and the wife will be the next to get a new vehicle. I might still end up trading mine in at some point if I can find a good deal on the 1500HD.


----------

